# WES/COSTI application - document translation



## YuriW (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a specific question about an WES form - the WES/COSTI joint online application. I've asked this in many forums and sent questions to WES and their e-mail @wes.com and never got any reply - hoping someone here might know..

Straight to the point - is the WES/COSTI joint online application's result (the evaluation, in the end) valid for ECA/immigration? Is it the same thing as regular ECA form, but with translation included in the package? I don't want to submit & pay for the wrong thing...

And thanks in advance! Would love to know, if possible, from someone who might have applied to the joint application...


----------



## YuriW (Jun 15, 2015)

Still no luck with this.. Please, anyone know more of the WES/COSTI joint application?Or how to reach WES to ask? They never replied to any of my emails or forms on the site...


----------

